
macOS Big Sur - cercatrova
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/22/21295489/apple-macos-10-16-big-sur-update-redesign-apps-features-catalyst-wwdc-2020
======
cercatrova
Interesting that instead of making the iPad more like macOS, Apple instead
makes macOS more like iPadOS. I wonder if this is the beginning of the end for
freedom on macOS, with vertical integration and tight control of apps
installed outside the Mac App Store.

